# Stress testing my Nano, and the LC9 may be next...



## Wildbill45 (Jan 9, 2012)

Beretta Nano ... Stress Testing & breakin ... STREET COP, STRAIGHT TALK - YouTube

On Sunday I took my sweet Nano out to the gun club again to do some breaking in shooting. I never waste a shoot, and made it a training session to stress the gun and myself. When shooting defensive pistols, I always shoot and train as such ... defensive shooting. The Nano is not a target pistol, so I do very target shooting. It is accurate as you can see in my other video shooting the Nano at 50 and 100 yards ... this proves to me how tight this little gen actually locks up...

Next, I may do a side by side with my LC9 Ruger, and my Beretta Nano to see how they feel shooting them both the same session. I haven't had the LC9 out of the box for a while anyway, so it is about time!

YOU DO UNDER STRESS AS YOU TRAIN AND PRACTICE.

SINCE THIS GUN IS FOR DEFENSIVE PURPOSES, THEN IT IS BEST TO SHOOT IT AS SUCH, EACH AND EVERYTIME.

THIS IS HOW I LOOK AT, AND ACTUALLY TRAIN.

WHAT FUN IT IS!


----------

